# Can the HP Touchpad have Android Only Operating System?



## resturg (Jan 1, 2013)

I love WebOS but it is for now dead, is it time to look at removing all that dead wood form the Operating System? I do not know how much of the great developers work would be loss by removing WebOS. I am a retired developer, but I only worked on the big enterprise systems, and it was common when something new comes along that I had to rewrite a large amount of code to implement that feature.
The problem I have about this suggestion is I do not know the scope of work verses the benefits. It may not be worth it.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

The answer is ain't gonna happen! There isn't a developer that works with the TouchPad that wants to take on that task. Unless you want to take it on yourself and be the hero to the TouchPad world.


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

The problem is the risk is greater than the benefits. Right now, webOS is a safety net that helps us to optimize, recover and debrick our tablets.


----------

